# Transférer données iPod Touch vers nouvel iPod Touch



## VFred (2 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

On sait tous que iTunes peut sauvegarder le contenu d&#8217;un iPod Touch ou d&#8217;un iPhone.
Par contre, comment faire pour transférer à l&#8217;identique le contenu d&#8217;un iPod Touch (hors musique, c'est-à-dire les notes, agenda, contacts, etc) vers un nouvel iPod touch ?

Désolé si la réponse a déjà été apportée&#8230;

D'avance merci.


----------



## BlueVelvet (3 Octobre 2009)

Je ne l'ai encore jamais fait, n'ayant pas changé d'iTouch, mais il me semble qu'au branchement du nouvel iTouch, la synchro sera complète, y compris via iCal, Contacts, Mail (pour les notes)...
Ce devrait être un jeu d'enfant. Juste un peu de patience pour la première synchro!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Octobre 2009)

Je dirai pareil.

Si nécessaire, tu fais une synchro de l'iPod actuel avec l'ordinateur (pour transférer des éléments qui sont sur l'iPod mais pas sur l'ordinateur). Ensuite tu fais une synchro du nouvel iPod avec l'ordinateur.


----------

